# Nissan GTR 2010 - Godzilla - New Car Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

A new car detail for a 2010 Nissan GT-R with only 100 kms rolled.










The car was delivered without the safety travel protection and without any was by the dealership as requested.


















Mighty rimms and exaust


















This detail took 16 hours and 15 of them was in one day , the owner wanted the car to ride the next day.
Starting the work.


















After the wash remain some glue residues that where removed in a more "dedicated" way.


























During the glue removal










After the paint been cleaned.


















Don´t need no hard polish session to perfect the finish.
The area most affected was the boot , full of holograms










the after.








.

Z Vintage curing










Engine before...


















Factory Warning










the after


























Rimms sealed






























































































































More...










































Quick vacuum inside










Out of the unit ( old one  )











































































Just an impressive car


















Regards


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Good job, lovely cars the GTR.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Gorgeous! There's nothing I don't like about the GTR's. Stunning car and lovely work :thumb:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

that car is the sex ! great job


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Perfect!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic job Love the GTR.


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

good job :O


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

I love it... :argie: !!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning car! Nice work!


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Stunning work and stunning car 

Can i ask though how do you pro's get the exhausts that shiny. I can manage the outer surface on mine but the inside is a nightmare!!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Bridges said:


> Stunning work and stunning car
> 
> Can i ask though how do you pro's get the exhausts that shiny. I can manage the outer surface on mine but the inside is a nightmare!!!


elbow grease , but in the GTR is very easy to do soo. :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Stunning work and stunning car 
Love the GTR


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Another great job


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another top job on this GTR Rui :thumb:
I have already polished two of these, both Jet Black ,( extremely difficult paint to polish but end results looked stunning !

I love that colour on that GTR you detailed it really sets the car apart !

Regards Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work fella.... your unit looks like an underground car park


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

well done


----------



## nunof (Aug 29, 2010)

Beautiful end result :thumb:

Nuno F


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Amaizing work my friend!!!!! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------

